# Gigging Report 9/16



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Went out last night with the intention of sticking some flatties. After spending 7 hours wading for 2-1/2 miles over three areas here is a picture of the haul...

Anybody else have this good a luck?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Went out last night with the intention of sticking some flatties. After spending 7 hours wading for 2-1/2 miles over three areas here is a picture of the haul...
> 
> Anybody else have this good a luck?


Funny pic!!!! Hate you didn't get any :thumbdown:


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

yea, funny post.... I got as many as you did.....but I didn't go.....


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Reminds me of my first year of gigging. LOL


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

That pretty much sums up my Friday night trip as well. I have not seen but one fish in the last four trips. Its as slow a summer as I have seen it in years.
Hit most of my honey holes in Santa Rosa Sound and saw a few huge beds but no fish.
The blue crabs were everywhere however.
If I had started netting them to start with I would have had a good mess of them little boogers.


----------



## Capt.Bill (Sep 21, 2011)

*Flounder Jubilee Picture*

Take a look at www.lostbayfishing.com for pics and recent reports. I cant seem to get Manage Attachments to load pics on the Forum at this time.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That looks identical to my table,7 trips,hundreds of dollars in fuel,averaging 8-10 hours per trip,and no fish,not even a small one ,nothing period. Has anyone else figured out how much the dues are for floundering?


----------

